# South GA Weekend Rides



## Blake. (May 1, 2012)

Anybody want to try to organize a ride soon in Albany? My buddies and I usually ride from Paul Eames Sports Complex to Radium Springs road following the river and then head back. It's about a 5-ish hour ride. Sometimes we cross the road and ride the alleys to the sand dunes. ends up about 7 hours. There's plenty of everything you would want to ride except rock. Mud, trails, sand, water. 

My normal group consists of 3 quads
sportsman 500- me and the GF
sportsman 400- my friend and his GF
rancher 350 - another friend and his GF

we have rode with groups of up to 12 ATV's, ended up about 18 people total. We're good with any size group.

Not trying to organize any kind of event. I just want to get some folks together who want to have a good day of riding, and possibly make some new riding buddies. 

The Rules:
Bring your own provisions, drinks, snacks, etc. 
pack in, pack out. 
be respectful of other riders. 
do not ride outside of your skill level. 
basically just don't be a jack ***.
nobody wants to ride with a jerk. 

So if any of y'all want to get together one (or more) weekend(s) and ride with us post up and let me know. 
Any questions or concerns just ask. 

this isnt a park. its just where everybody goes to ride. where everybody has rode for as long as i know of. my dad and his friends rode out there in the 70's and 80's and ive ridden out there my entire life. 

the trail i'm talking about riding is more atv oriented. too tight for a jeep or truck but the main area has lots of room to wheel a truck or jeep. I have been out there many times in a truck and its a sure bet to see a few out there every weekend. 

google maps blaylock street, albany GA or Paul Eames sports complex, albany GA

the trail runs under liberty expressway and more or less follows the river south all the way past albany state university. crosses radium springs and heads ~north east to the "big" sand dunes. we dont ride to the big dunes too much. most of the time we get to radium springs and turn around to head back to blaylock. there is a set of small dunes at blaylock and another small set between blaylock and albany state.

we usually try to get out there every weekend unless a four wheeler is broken. my polaris is going to be down for this coming weekend. there's some loose ends i want to tie up before i get out there again. so most likely next weekend. 

some of the trail gets kinda technical and can get pretty rough. there are places on the trail that my old 250 recon struggled to get up. but there is a lot to ride in that main square i was talking about earlier for any skill level. the first obstacle going under the bridge on the trail can be tricky and there are a few places.

One thing if y'all come up and ride be sure to check the depth of every hole bc there are some deceiving ones out there. i've seen many a tuck drowned in some holes that look like nothing. it's a lot more dry than last summer but trust me it is still plenty wet enough.

So if any of y'all want to get together one (or more) weekend(s) and ride with us post up and let me know. 
Any questions or concerns just ask. 

thanks.
Blake


----------



## Blake. (May 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Y'all should head over here to Possum Creek in Hahira tomorrow. They are having the truck bogs and a concert later on in the day.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Blake. If I can get my crew up and running, we were talking about going soon. We all live in thomasville, so we make plans to go. I've been trying to get SRRBrute to go, but our schedules haven't been in sync.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

August 11th or 12th let's do something! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

11th marked on the calendar


----------



## Blake. (May 1, 2012)

sorry i havent been on lately fellows. I've been preoccupied with another project. 

my 4x4 still doesnt work but its ridable so long as i don't go through anything nasty. and I'm going to the beach that weekend! lol


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

That's allright. We'll get up and ride soon.


----------



## MOSES0902 (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anyone still ride in blaylock?


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

MOSES0902 said:


> Does anyone still ride in blaylock?


Hey there, welcome! Couple of guys above are not active lately. Are you close to this place?


----------

